# Maternaity pay



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

I need some help here, my partner is on maternaity had has been now for 5 months, she gets the standard maternaity pay but her work have asked if she could come back early even if it is to do just 1 day per week if she does go back 1 day a week do you loose maternaity pay?

many thanks:thumb:


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

No you don't lose it its allowed as long as you it's only one day a week as its a back to work scheme


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

danwel said:


> No you don't lose it its allowed as long as you it's only one day a week as its a back to work scheme


thankyou, there have told her she can do as much as little as she wants but my partner at the min would only like to do 1 day a week just to keep in touch with work ready for when she goes back :thumb:


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Not sure on the as much part but there is a government scheme that allows one day a week for 10 weeks ish but could be nearer 12 not sure off top of my head


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

danwel said:


> No you don't lose it its allowed as long as you it's only one day a week as its a back to work scheme


Note the "Keeping in Touch Scheme" only allows you 10 days of work, any more than that and it will either be unpaid or you will need to end your maternity leave.
The rate you get paid is to be agreed by both parties (although normally is just the normal salary but sometimes less)


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Thought it was 10 days


----------

